# Seiko



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

What are your thoughts on this one ?Had the chance to have it for Â£1200 but passed it up.

Think i may have made a Boo Boo .Did like it when i first held it.Slept on it ,and said NO


----------



## - Baz - (Jul 13, 2008)

As it's a Seiko, no doubt build quality is superb. These things are so subjective, though. I'm a huge Seiko fan, but these Sporturas do nothing for me at all. For the same money there are at least a dozen Seikos and as many other watches that I'd have in preference. So, if it's any consolation I wouldn't lose too much sleep over it.

Something else will come along soon. Nothing is more certain...


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Normally i like PVD and i like orange..this just isnt working for me much prefer the steel one.

Did it have the case and other bits? Limited to 2005 pieces arent they? Just not worth the money in my opinion.. i wouldnt dwell on it!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

my old boss bought two of these (the previous model, and this one) and thought that spending Â£900 on the two of them was pricey........


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Horrid


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Bleeding 'orrible


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

If I was spending that sort of money on a Seiko it would be on a Prospex 1000m Marine Master


----------



## andyarmitage (Dec 25, 2008)

On no don't do it that is horrible, a Seiko MM300 for the same price....no contest


----------



## jude (Mar 24, 2009)

Go with your first impression.... with watches its love at first sight..mostly :bag:


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

andyarmitage said:


> On no don't do it that is horrible, a Seiko MM300 for the same price....no contest


Here here ... Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

PaulBoy said:


> andyarmitage said:
> 
> 
> > On no don't do it that is horrible, a Seiko MM300 for the same price....no contest
> ...


I'll go with that too, the Marine Master is a gorgeous piece and better looking than the SLQ range, however the SLQ is great for those who want something a little different.


----------



## socrates (Aug 17, 2009)

Seems very pricey to me. Good decision.


----------

